

I left my job to start my first company. Tell me what you think. - sconstantinides
http://getnotably.com

======
gaelow
I think despite facebook already having an "I don't want to see this" smart
filter that works pretty good, user privacy concerns about sharing their
friends' feeds with a 3rd party, and the constant API and policy changes
facebook apps have to keep up and deal with, you still have a chance of
facebook or any other tech giant buying your company in a couple of years for
bazillions of dollars. In the tech world there's no way of knowing what's
gonna happen next...

------
byoung2
Looks interesting, but can't you do the same sort of filtering on Facebook
itself? And since you left your job for this, how will you make money from it?

~~~
sconstantinides
Thanks! Not yet at least. You can use Notably as either a supplement to the
time you already spend on Facebook (to make sure you don't miss anything
important), or as a substitute (it emails you updates every day or week).

Not set on that. I'm playing with a freemium model or business applications.

------
mukundmohan
I like it. I am signing up. But I think the challenge is that I dont even
check the email I signed up with on facebook. I use a separate email.

~~~
sconstantinides
Awesome, thanks! You can change your Facebook email here:
[https://www.facebook.com/help/207097142662705](https://www.facebook.com/help/207097142662705)

------
mstjern
Looks great, good job - I signed up.

~~~
sconstantinides
Thanks! Let me know what you think once you start getting updates.

